# 1st Annual Jersey Cruisers Boardwalk Cruise



## gksnedden (Aug 2, 2010)

*1st Annual Boardwalk Cruise*

Sunday, August 29th at 7am

All vintage Balloon Tires, Tank Bikes, Cruisers, 70’s Musclebikes, Ratrods and Customs are welcome to join us for a slow cruise up the Jersey Shore.

We will begin in Spring Lake at the parking lot on Brown Ave (Wreck Pond) and end in Ocean Grove for some tire kicking and breakfast at one of the many downtown eateries.

At the end of the ride all bikes will park in front of the Ocean Grove Auditorium.

I will be riding my 1939 Columbia Custom Deluxe. On the lookout for a vintage tank bike for my wife so she can ride...

Join us on Facebook at Jersey Cruisers.


----------

